# Favorite Song?



## ismokebomb (Oct 16, 2009)

what is your favorite song? mine is - in my black ski mask


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Oct 16, 2009)

thuggish ruggish bone. by bone thugs -n- harmony


----------



## ismokebomb (Oct 17, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> thuggish ruggish bone. by bone thugs -n- harmony


good song


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 17, 2009)

AIC-Them bones.


----------



## Fader1 (Oct 17, 2009)

up up and away- kid cudi great wake and bake song


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 17, 2009)

The song track is my favorite song.
[youtube]XQ6G1VvMbE4[/youtube]


----------



## jar87 (Oct 17, 2009)

pink floyd ....... anything !


----------



## dimension 2350 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sure Shot said:


> The song track is my favorite song.
> [youtube]XQ6G1VvMbE4[/youtube]


 Who does that song?


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Oct 17, 2009)

sharon lois and bram "candy man, salty dog" , d-load it, time well wasted


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 17, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> Who does that song?


*Tech N9ne*..........


----------



## four20mike (Oct 17, 2009)

Slipknot-Metobolic or people=shit


----------



## allSmilez (Jul 29, 2011)

Exhausted- old school Foo Fighters


----------



## redivider (Jul 29, 2011)

albertzukerberg said:


> These are my favourite songs.
> 1. Its gonna be love by Mandy Moore
> 2. That's the way it is by Celine Dion
> 3. Baby I like it by Enrique.


that's the way it is was originally written for the backstreet boys.

don't ask me how i know that b/c i'm not even sure...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 29, 2011)

"Outlaw Heart" by Tiger Army


----------



## Paperhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Jam of a lifetime.

[youtube]6Z66wVo7uNw[/youtube]


----------



## Xrtnfx (Jul 29, 2011)

I've been all about A7X lately...

[youtube]_RHySyiNW9w[/youtube]


----------



## mikey0 (Jul 31, 2011)

i love kid cudi so probabaly maniac by him or the end


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jul 31, 2011)

my plague or left behind- both slipknot


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 15, 2011)

Tool: Rosetta Stoned

Have yet to hear a song blow my mind like that one did.


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 22, 2011)

Cyrus15 said:


> Hi guys i don't like any songs because i am a job holder and i have not enough time for listing songs. I was listen songs before 5 years and no i have no any collection.



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH^^^^^^^

[video=youtube;Xql99I1VSdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI[/video]


----------



## smokeyj420 (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't really have a fav song, its just too damn hard to pick just one. But one song I really love is.

Tangerine Sky - Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Serial Violator (Aug 24, 2011)

Stand by me 
Ben E. King


----------



## tommy421 (Aug 24, 2011)

old song but ... damn it feels good to be a taylor - wiz khalifia


----------



## dankshizzle (Aug 25, 2011)

Nympho - boregore


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 22, 2011)

Well if I had to pick just one, I'd have to go with this.

[video=youtube;mmdPQp6Jcdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmdPQp6Jcdk[/video] 

I used to be able to play it on guitar, I miss my guitar. Saving up for a sweet ukulele now lol.


----------



## splifchris (Oct 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;EfH8qHFvEEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfH8qHFvEEY[/video]


----------



## YoungGrassSmoker (Oct 22, 2011)

Top Floor- Wiz Khalifa... listen to itt!

anything by Animal Collective


----------



## elduece (Dec 5, 2011)

Kentucky Ave. - Tom Waites


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

midnight marauders- tribe called quest


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

Revolvo - Gold Passion


----------



## glasseye (Dec 12, 2011)

rooster - alice in chains


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 3, 2012)

40 day dream by Edward sharpe and the magnetic zeros


----------



## crenk (Apr 3, 2012)

Addicted and With You are my favourite songs.


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Apr 4, 2012)

green outlaw/September daze Indus guys


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 4, 2012)

def one of my fav this boi is one of the best out singed or unsinged it dont matter
[video=youtube;CNVg4IRRHYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVg4IRRHYU&amp;list=FLRCHVOFYSluWcOZjqJmdSWw&amp; index=1&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Barraka (Apr 5, 2012)

Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 10, 2012)

Favorite Pot song.... "Hey Uncle Sam Leave Us Pot Smokers Alone" By the Toyes (originators or Smoke 2 Joints which was made famous by Sublime). You won't find it on Youtube but perhaps you can sample these guys with another of their songs I first her on Dr Demento as a kid, Monther Hash (on same album)


<br>[video=youtube;_CqQ9_KY6XE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CqQ9_KY6XE[/video]


----------

